# Pull Start on a Tecumseh Formula 11hp engine



## ach (Jun 22, 2006)

The starter rope on my Tecumseh 11hp engine comes out halfway before catching anything (and turning the engine). Are these starter ropes coiled on like “roller shades” and can I open it up and re-tighten it? If not, are they fixable and/or do I need to order a part?

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

What you can try without removing the pulley is, Remove the starter, cut the pull handle off and let it unwind, you`ll see a slot on the edge of the pulley, hold the end of the rope in the slot and wind the pulley ccw as far as it will go and then back it up to line up the rope to the outer hole in the housing. Run the rope through the hole, pull it out 1- 1 1/2 ft and tie a slip knot. reconnect the pull handle and release the slip knot. If that does`nt work then most likely the recoil spring is broken. 
Let us know if this works.


----------

